# siblings on LJ



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Just wondering how many lumberjocks have siblings and/or relatives on the LJ site.

I.E. brothers/sisters
..... fathers/mothers
..... others


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

My brother is Pyamed and my dad browses on occasion


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

None…....I'm the Lone Pickle…..!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

At first, I thought I was the only LJ member in our family. One time, dad asked me to fix his PC. As I've come across his browsing history, I found out that he was lurking the site for quite a while!


----------

